# removing gears



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

I have a gear press from Jws speed parts that does both arm pinion gear and upper and lower driven gears but i dont have a gear puller yet is there any other decent ways to remove gears instead of using a screwdriver


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

get a gear puller


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Listen to Al*



alpink said:


> get a gear puller


A gear puller is a one time fee. Buying replacement gears after you mangle them is forever. The puller/press combination allows one to re-work and thus re-use serviceble gears.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

i use the SCM blue print kit
has small rod with a smaller rod in it that will push the shaft out of the gear with a tap or 2 of a hammer


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

where would you get such a kit and for what price


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

I also make tools to remove and install T-Jet gears.
The parts for the RT-550 gear removal press are at the plating shop.
They should be ready any day now.

Do a web search for RT-HO and you will find the web site.

Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

RTHO makes some really nice stuff!

if i had i real job, I would own all of his tools:thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

plus the best gears on the market are from RTHO


----------



## Jesse (May 21, 2011)

I will get right on that and take a look. i guess i can get contact you at that site when they are ready


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

http://scmperformance.com/slot car tools.htm
other tools places
http://www.scaleengineering.com/
http://www.scaleauto.com/bsrt/tools.htm


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Worth every cent*

Well....as long as your there, take a hard look at the rt 600 press. With the three anvils you'll be able to set clearance on both the armature and driven cluster to within a gnat's wisker.

RT's tools have unseen qualities. They have a certain feel or weight to their action. After you get used to them you can almost use them one handed. A 550 and a 600 will set your mind free to concentrate on other more improtant things instead of fumbling around with gear set-ups.

Just set it and forget it... first time.... every time!


----------



## RT-HO (May 27, 2009)

RT-HO RT-550 gear removal tools are back in stock !


----------

